# Need help!



## newbie (May 14, 2020)

I have just started to paint. Can someone guide me how to hang the canvas on wall. What are different options to display the painting on wall.


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

Depends on wall types and size of canvas. 
For big or heavy canvas, you need a proper support, e.g. wired hanging mechanism. For small paintings on dry wall, even a push pin is adequate  

You can also look for hanging mechanisms on amazon.

You may also wanna check out this blog post on how best to display artwork at home... hope this helps. 

https://www.monikaguptafineart.com/post/3-tips-for-hanging-artwork-at-home


----------



## newbie (May 14, 2020)

Thanks Monica!


----------

